# how do you make plastic baits?



## fishhog (Jan 26, 2008)

Ok experts what do I need to make them?

Fishhog Jr.


----------



## Jim (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi FH jr,

All you need is a mold, Some liquid plastic, colorant, Pyrex, Microwave for heating the plastic, Salt if you want to make the baits sink faster.

A few good places to start looking are: 

https://www.tackleunderground.com/ (great forum for bait making)

https://www.lurecraft.com/

https://www.staminainc.com/

https://www.del-mart.com/


Good luck with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## slim357 (Jan 26, 2008)

Jim said:


> Hi FH jr,
> 
> All you need is a mold, Some liquid plastic, colorant, Pyrex, Microwave for heating the plastic, Salt if you want to make the baits sink faster.



And a lot of free time. if you do start good luck and post some pics of your results.


----------



## little anth (Jan 26, 2008)

bass addict do you make the molds for your baits it looks like it but im not sure if all the molds look like that or not


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 31, 2008)

I think that Jim has it covered. Making your baits is fun and not that hard, i just hate making them unless I can fish them right away.

Because I make them for my own use, I have been able to pour some for specific use situations. Last fall the Delaware River had a great amount opf Shad Fry heading downstream after the spawn - parts of the river were black with the vast amounts of bait fish. I noticed this and poured fluke in charcoal and various shades of grey - the shades of color the same as the fry. 

They worked great! The bass were really keyed in on the fry and becuase my soft plastic flukes matched the hatch in size, shape and color the smallies could not resist picking off these wounded stragglers outside teh main pods of bait.

Try it, you will like it :lol:


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 31, 2008)

Jim pretty much summed it up, if i had to do it all over again id start with the lurecraft worm kit. Del-mart offerers a kit but I think their kit is geared more to-wards the professional bait maker or those who already semi know what they are doing. That and Del's plastic smokes a lot and gives off a oder that probably wouldn't be all that good for Jr. In my case the fumes gave me headaches that made me stop pouring till Esquired turned me on to lurecraft
After the lurecraft kit all you'll need is a plastic dedicated microwave, a 1 cup Pyrex glass, some table salt, a coffee grinder (to grind salt), some measuring cups (1 cup - 1/4 cup), and a deep fry thermometer that reads up to 400 degrees. It is very important to know what temp your plastic is at and the end will also serve as a handy stirrer. Also work in a well ventalated area and be prepared to spend most of your free time and lots of cash into pouring worms after you get started it is a really addictive hobby!!!!!! I think pouring worms has even cut into my fishing time, ive only been out once since ive started pouring again..



little anth said:


> bass addict do you make the molds for your baits it looks like it but im not sure if all the molds look like that or not



Im starting to make my own molds but only from plaster of paris, the molds i use now are silicone molds from lurecraft and they run about $10, I also have an alumin brushhog mold i got from del which runs about $45 and most of his other molds run about $80+..... For the price diffrence id rather buy lurecraft, since i can afford to buy more molds, that and i think the simple beatup look the lurecraft silicone mold produces gives an extra appeal to the fish


----------



## little anth (Jan 31, 2008)

ok thanks BA :wink:


----------

